# Racking to bucket and then back to glass carboy



## geek (Oct 1, 2012)

I already racked from primary to secondary (bucket to glass container).
For my next racking, since I don't have extra carboys, is it ok to rack into the pails, toss sediment from carboy, clean carboy really well and finally rack from pails back into the carboys?

I know we try not to splash the wine to avoid oxygen coming back.

Any downside?

I have many extra pails but no extra carboys.


----------



## cpfan (Oct 1, 2012)

geek..

Lots of beginners do it that way (start with 1 pail, 1 carboy). Some more experienced people do it because they feel it is easier to degas in a pail than a carboy.

Just a reminder...don't forget to sanitize the carboy after cleaning.

Steve


----------



## JohnT (Oct 2, 2012)

geek, 

Like above, this is common. 

The big questions are these.. How many times do you plan on racking and what type of wine do you have?

The problem I see is a potential to introduce too much oxygen into your wine. This could potentially lead to oxidation. 

This is NOT to say that you are doing wrong. At racking, airation can be beneficial, especially if you have any sulfur related issues. Additionally, if your wine is overly tannic, airation can soften the wine.

If plan on racking more than, say, 2 or 3 times, then I would advise to bite the bullet and get another carboy. I would also advise that you try not to "splash" the wine around too much in the process of "double-racking".


----------



## DoctorCAD (Oct 2, 2012)

If you sulfite it, it won't oxidize very quickly.

I put 2 or 3 crushed campden tabs in the bucket before racking and have not had a wine get oxidized.

I DO splash rack back into the carboy. It works to degas pretty well.

Oh, and if you think that there isn't any oxygen in a carboy, take a fluid mechanics course.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 2, 2012)

CAD, 

Please re-read my post. I never said that there is no air in a carboy. 

Each time he racks, he is actually racking twice. Once into a pail, then once back into the carboy. Three rackings like this is equivelent to six!.

In my opinion, splash racking should not be a standard practice. I would advise against a splash racking when the wine has no gas or sulfur issues!

johnT.


----------



## joeswine (Oct 2, 2012)

*Rack attack*

 THERE ARE MORE PREFERABLE WAYS OF RACKING BUT FOR THE HOME WINE MAKER NOT ALWAYS HAVING THE PROPER CLOSE PUMPING SYSTEMS IS NOT ALWAYS IN THE BUDGET.
 I ALWAYS START IN A FERMENTATION BUCKET,THEN TO GLASS,IN PRIMARY BUT WHEN THE TIME COMES TO TRANSFER WEATHER IT BE WITH AUTOSPYHON OR PUMP FROM THE GLASS TO GLASS OR GLASS TO BUCKET THE TRICK IS SPEED,IF ALL IS IN PLACE THERE SHOULD BE VERY LITTLE TIME UNCOVERED , FROM A SECONDARY POSITION TO A 3RD STAGE POSITION,SPEED IS YOUR PARTNER,CHEMICALS ARE YOU TOOLS,LEARN HOW TO UTLIZE THEM TO YOUR ADVANTAGE,DO THE BEST YOU CAN WITH WHAT IS AT YOUR DISOPAL....................JUST THE WAY I DO IT.............


----------



## JohnT (Oct 2, 2012)

joeswine said:


> THERE ARE MORE PREFERABLE WAYS OF RACKING BUT FOR THE HOME WINE MAKER NOT ALWAYS HAVING THE PROPER CLOSE PUMPING SYSTEMS IS NOT ALWAYS IN THE BUDGET.
> I ALWAYS START IN A FERMENTATION BUCKET,THEN TO GLASS,IN PRIMARY BUT WHEN THE TIME COMES TO TRANSFER WEATHER IT BE WITH AUTOSPYHON OR PUMP FROM THE GLASS TO GLASS OR GLASS TO BUCKET THE TRICK IS SPEED,IF ALL IS IN PLACE THERE SHOULD BE VERY LITTLE TIME UNCOVERED , FROM A SECONDARY POSITION TO A 3RD STAGE POSITION,SPEED IS YOUR PARTNER,CHEMICALS ARE YOU TOOLS,LEARN HOW TO UTLIZE THEM TO YOUR ADVANTAGE,DO THE BEST YOU CAN WITH WHAT IS AT YOUR DISOPAL....................JUST THE WAY I DO IT.............


 
In the WOIDS OF MY FELLA JERSEYMEN, ABSOFREAKINLUTELY! 

well said.


----------



## geek (Oct 2, 2012)

I think I plan to rack 3 times in total. I'm making a blend, see my signature.

I already did the first which is from pail to carboy, for 2nd fermentation.
Once I get a consistent SG for 3 days I plan to:
1-rack from carboys to "something else" to leave sediments behind
2-de-gas
3-add k-meta and sorbate, stir

My biggest concern is the big 15gal container.......I do not plan on getting another like it, so I am going to be forced into using 3 pails and then *BACK *to demi john......

I'd like to hear more suggestions, just in case....

..


----------



## AKsarben (Oct 2, 2012)

If it is dry, leave out K- Sorbate. This can give problems with smells of Geraniums in dry wines and is unnecessary. Leave the Sorbate for sweet wines. You might find nitrogen gas at a supply store. Nitrogen woks well, just not heavy like CO2. Argon will also work and is heavy.


----------

